# King S-1 and S-3. What's the difference?



## ayeung74 (Jun 25, 2014)

I was looking into buying a King 6000K stone, but I see that they have an S-1 version, a S-3 version, and a S-45 series. Can someone explain the difference between those stones (they are all still the same grit), but differ slightly in price. Thanks


----------



## Castalia (Jun 25, 2014)

Size of the stone.


----------



## ayeung74 (Jun 26, 2014)

Castalia said:


> Size of the stone.



thanks! Simple enough.


----------

